# Brushing your teeth before smoking



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

How does brushing your teeth before smoking affect your sense of taste? I suppose this is similar to drinking orange juice after brushing your teeth.

When I last smoked after brushing, the cigar, an Ashton VSG Robusto, tasted a bit sour and metallic, like touching a 9 volt battery to your tongue. I like the taste of the 9 volt battery (been doing this since I was a kid) so I did enjoy the VSG, a lot. I've smoked several other VSG Robustos, so I'm sure my taste was off on this particular day. 

I know that many of you have morning smokes. Is this typically before or after brushing? If after, do you get the same metallic taste? Does the cigar taste different?


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I usually brush them after....if you did get a bad taste drink like water or soda or something to get rid of the toothpaste taste should work...I'm not really a morning smoker so not too sure.


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

I brush about 1/2 hour before smoking... But usually have a sip of beverage (coffee, juice, beer, depending upon time of day) before firing up. And I haven't noticed any real sensory difference in the cigar.

When I'm home, I brush again about 1/2 hour after smoking (on the advice of an oral surgeon)... If I'm away, I'll take a quick swish of alcohol-free mouthwash (again at my surgeon's advice).

Too be honest, I kinda' like lighting up with a cleansed palat!


----------



## p_funk (Mar 8, 2005)

palm55 said:


> When I'm home, I brush again about 1/2 hour after smoking (on the advice of an oral surgeon)... If I'm away, I'll take a quick swish of alcohol-free mouthwash (again at my surgeon's advice).


Just out of curiosity, why brush your teeth 30 min. after you smoke? and why alcohol-free mouthwash?
I have noticed this before also. I usually do not brush my teeth at all or I will not smoke for a while after I have brushed my teeth. Drinking something like water or coffee would probably get the taste of toothpaste out of your mouth.


----------



## ezthefix (Dec 23, 2005)

Ditto... can't say I've ever smoked a cigar right after brushing. But now I am puzzled by the 1/2 hour after smoking brush or mouth wash.


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

I dont often smoke early morning....sometimes makes me feel a bit sick. But what i like to do to cleans my palate like brushing would, is drinking some good strong coffee. When i do smoke in the morning, its usually been a bit and after breakfast before i do so that sorta gets rid of the toothpaste taste. But i've been told and read quite a few times that coffee is an excellent palate cleanser. Especially dark, black coffee. I've also heard a certain kind of alcohol...maybe burbon? or something that does a good job of cleaning the palate...but since you are talking about morning smoke....haha well i guess its 5 o'clock somewhere:al . haha. So i would say, to avoid this, to wait a bit or drink some coffee. And also, the times ive smoked in the mornings the taste of toothpaste is already gone so i cant say that ive tasted the 9v battery taste.
Adam


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't brush my teeth.........

Jerry in Minnesota


----------



## WetExit (Feb 6, 2006)

Milk is an excellent neutralizer, especially with more acidic substances like orange juice, coffee, and stuff (sugars etc.) in toothpaste. :2


----------



## palm55 (Jan 5, 2006)

p_funk said:


> Just out of curiosity, why brush your teeth 30 min. after you smoke? and why alcohol-free mouthwash?
> I have noticed this before also. I usually do not brush my teeth at all or I will not smoke for a while after I have brushed my teeth. Drinking something like water or coffee would probably get the taste of toothpaste out of your mouth.


If it were up to my oral surgeon, I'd be brushing immediately after smoking. However, I like the aftertaste of a cigar, so I postpone the cleansing.

As to the alcohol-free mouthwash? Again, it's on the advice of a surgeon. He explains that alcohol (like tobacco) causes oral lesions that may become cancerous.

I'm too old to worry about dying, but young enough to want to enjoy more of life!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I just got done with my daily smoke...just brushed, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Toothpaste contains sodium dodcecyl sulfate (aka sodium lauryl sulfate) which inhibits the sweetness receptors on your tongue temporarily. Thats why OJ tastes funny after brushing ..... you're tasting it as if it has much less sugar. 

I imagine that some sweetness must be coming from the smoke ... sugars or pyrolized sugars. If your sweetness receptors are inhibited, it is possible that other tastes that would otherwise be covered up by sweetness become more predominant. In other words, the sweetness of the smoke would otherwise cover the metallic taste .. but when sweetness receptors aren't working properly, the metallic taste comes to the front.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

i always brush my teeth after too


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

I found out some time ago that lighting up right after brushing wasn't a good idea. It just messed up all the flavors in the cigar. So I started having some coffee or water before and that seemed to help. Also I've eaten a cracker, as some of my wine drinking friends have suggested, and that made a difference IMO.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I brush my hair...or what's left of it on the advice of my barber. Usually doesn't effect the taste of the cigar.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Toothpaste contains sodium dodcecyl sulfate (aka sodium lauryl sulfate) which inhibits the sweetness receptors on your tongue temporarily. Thats why OJ tastes funny after brushing ..... you're tasting it as if it has much less sugar.
> 
> I imagine that some sweetness must be coming from the smoke ... sugars or pyrolized sugars. If your sweetness receptors are inhibited, it is possible that other tastes that would otherwise be covered up by sweetness become more predominant. In other words, the sweetness of the smoke would otherwise cover the metallic taste .. but when sweetness receptors aren't working properly, the metallic taste comes to the front.


Sean...you're making me dizzy....*again!* :r


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Sean...you're making me dizzy....*again!* :r


:tpd:

He's a little smarter than your average monkey.


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

pds said:


> I brush my hair...or what's left of it on the advice of my barber. Usually doesn't effect the taste of the cigar.


Every now and again you read something so random that you just can't resist.... I couldn't....... :r


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't like to brush before smoking, the smoke stains the teeth easier if they are brushed before smoking.


----------

